# Sasha biting himself



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha has started a bad habit that when he gets mad at us he bites things around him like his fleece blanket.(just to add he has never bit us). However, last night after I gave him a foot bath he didnt have anything around to bite so he started to bite his own quills :? . This is probably not normal and how do I get him to stop biting himself, I don't want him to get hurt.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Why did he get so mad? Did he just randomly do that in the bath or when you were holding him? Hazel sometimes bites the towel when I get her out but only after I have dried her off and she is getting annoyed that I have not let her go yet.


----------



## muchnessintact (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't had my hedgie long, and I'm no expert, but from what I've read if you blow on their faces they don't like that so they'll learn to stop biting. If you can do that every time you see him biting something he should stop. Biting is not good in general let alone biting himself so you should try to stop the behavior sooner rather than later. In the mean time, keep an eye on his cage for blood just in case he keeps being himself, to make sure he doesn't get too damaged.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

muchnessintact said:


> I haven't had my hedgie long, and I'm no expert, but from what I've read if you blow on their faces they don't like that so they'll learn to stop biting. If you can do that every time you see him biting something he should stop. Biting is not good in general let alone biting himself so you should try to stop the behavior sooner rather than later. In the mean time, keep an eye on his cage for blood just in case he keeps being himself, to make sure he doesn't get too damaged.


Hedgehogs sometimes bite things like towels and fleece it happens as for the biting himself it could be some strange indication to skin irritation.

As I always state when I see it I am a firm believer in not using any method of negative reinforcement with animals especially prey animals. Any reaction however small can be very damaging to hedgehog socialization their instincts will remember any assault even simple ones and it in their minds to me could be referenced as a reason to further consider their owner a threat.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

This spring Pliny went through a period of self-mutilation that was really quite distressing and scary. He has done it 3 times now, and his vet and I are still baffled about what causes it. The only pattern we could find was weather-related (and we do get some crazy air pressure changes in Calgary). There is nothing you can really do to stop it, can't put a cone or anything on his head. Pliny's last episode was by far the worst. He was out exploring and then he just went nuts - twitching and huffing like his quills were on fire. I wrapped him in one of his blankets to keep him from chewing on himself, so he latched onto the blanket instead. I also gave him some rescue remedy to calm him down as he was so frantic I thought his little heart was going to burst.
I know Quinn isn't nearly this bad, but all I can suggest is that you make him feel safe and comfortable whenever he starts biting himself.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! I haven't done any negative reinforcement because he is a rescue and I don't want to ruin any of the trust that we have gained. 
He started biting himfelf when we took him out and were drying him off. Maybe it was a skin irritation because the bottom of his skirt got a little wet in the foot bath and that's where he was bitting (but there was only water in the sink). Also, there was a little froth on him after like he annointed but did so by bitting himseld?
I'll keep an watch on him and maybe it was just a little episode that won't happen again.


----------

